# 2X4 edge routing



## Thrake 2 (Mar 25, 2010)

:lazy2:Hello I'm Thrake2 I wonder how things are going . I'm new. Could any one help me with a problem. I want to rout out a 2X4 edge the would match fiberglass patio roofing. for making side for my raised garden beds. and thoughts?


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Me no understando. Moreo discriptiono pleaseo.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Thrake and welcome. Are you trying to route a profile that will match your patio roof? A picture would sure help. You can post a picture after 10 posts. That's easy enough to get if you just say hi to 9 more newcomers in the introductions forum. 
I am suspecting that the fiberglass is scalloped?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You can do it with a template but they make and sale lumber just for that job, just fix in to the 2 x 4 and it will do the do very well..

By the way you can post a picture right off the bat no need to have 10 posted items 1st.

=====



Thrake 2 said:


> :lazy2:Hello I'm Thrake2 I wonder how things are going . I'm new. Could any one help me with a problem. I want to rout out a 2X4 edge the would match fiberglass patio roofing. for making side for my raised garden beds. and thoughts?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Daryl and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums George.


----------

